# IBS and Stress Incontinence?



## s41r (May 5, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and I figured I may as well jump in the deep end and start with my most embarrassing side effect- Stress Incontinence. I'm just hoping someone else out there has the same problem so I don't feel so alone in all of this.

Heres (the short version of) my story. I'm 26 years old and i've had IBS since my late teens. I had the usual symptoms constipation bloating, cramping, some diahorea (not my most common symptom). The bloating and generally feeling like #### all the time lasts for days at a time, with only short relieve inbetween. I've never really wanted to talk about it with anyone, i've just put up with it all these years. When I was diagnosed at 18 i really didn't get any useful advise from doctors, I was told eat more fiber and drink more water. Zero help by the way! Its only recently that I had a friend at work who also has IBS who is very open about it that i've started talking about it. Talking about my IBS that is, the only people i've ever told about my incontinence is my physio and my husband.... well and you of you i guess

So stress incontinence. Well all this bloating and straining has taken its toll on my pelvic floor muscles. I haven't had kids and i get stress incontinence on and off. It's just so embarrassing to be so young with this type of symptom. It really gets to me, I avoid certain types of exercise, I always have to plan ahead depending on what activity i'm doing. Its also had a big impact on my relationship with my husband, he's so understanding, but I really avoid being intimate with him as I'm so worried about it all the time.

I saw a physio a few years ago. It confirmed my thoughts, really weak muscles. In fact she said, well i'd be happy with this if you were in your 80s. Not so good to hear when you're 22 and haven't had kids! To be honest I wasn't great at following through with the exercises, I think i just got frustrated as i didn't see any results.

I've recently started seeing a dietitian and i'm trying the low FODMAP diet, so far so good but its early days.

I think i'd just like to know i'm not alone and its just another side effect of IBS

Does anyone else have similar problems or have any advice?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kegel exercises are the only thing I know that you can do to fix this. So.. do them (3-4 times a day or more) and keep at it.. you will eventually see a difference.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a weak pelvic floor/bladder due to chronically straining on the toilet,and was told a few years ago by physiotherapist to do pelvic floor exercises,which at first i did then due to other health problems and bereavements i stopped,but now i am awaiting another appointment to go back to physiotherapist to see about Biofeedback and Pelvic Floor again.I would say start doing your exercises again or go back to see Physiotherapist again.I have a son but it was not child birth that caused my pelvic floor problems.Good luck.


----------

